# company car



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

My wife is choosing a company car.
we are looking at a Merc cla 200 AMG and a VW Golf GTD.

Both are fully specced.

What are you opinions, good or bad 

We already have a Land cruiser for the big stuff, so this is more of a work car for her and a everyday car for the family
Cheers in advance


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

merc hands down


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

vote merc. Personnaly don't get the hype about a golf and think it's a very ugly car


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Company car Merc, paying out of my own pocket then the Golf.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

If it was my money it would be a golf. But if it's a company car merc hands down


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

No contest - The Merc - all day long:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Merc!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

dont know much about either but vw or mercedes.............mercedes:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Golf IMO had the merc been 220 then I would have chose that


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Golf - the NVH suppression on the Merc is woeful - shockingly bad for a supposed premium product

Merc only if perceived image and impressing others is more important than choosing a good car


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I own a golf gtd myself and love it but that said I would be tempted by the Mercedes given the choices you have presented us with. I'm surprised your comparing them though, if you had said BMW / Audi or Mercedes I guess you would be comparing closer rivals. Also, are you concerned about how much tax you will pay? Im going to assume the Mercedes will be much, much more.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Based on a number of weeks driving both:

Merc advantages - more premium badge, more distinctive styling 

Golf advantages - sweeter, punchier engine, lower company car tax, more space, more equipment, better ride / handling and steering, vastly better engine / road noise suppression, better built

Driving on Belgian pave - notorious for highlighting issues the merc was creaking, groaning and rattling like you would not believe - car was brand new, the Golf glided over totally squeak and rattle free


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

What's the cost of each car ?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Personally think the Merc is a horrible looking car, it's like a banana. Also has the same interior of the a class which I thought was not premium quality and the stuck on screen looks like a complete afterthought.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

The Merc is fantastic to drive. Stands out and not too many about at the moment. 

Or you can be boring and get a common car... Like the golf


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Brigham1806 said:


> The Merc is fantastic to drive.
> 
> Or you can be boring and get a common car... Like the golf


Beg to differ on that one both subjectively and objectively - during manufacturer comparison analysis by another manufacturer the Golf won every single comparitive test against the Merc.

Whilst it could be argued that the tests were skewed they were for internal consumption only so no real need to skew them - the manufacturer was shocked at how good the Golf was

The Merc is certainly not a bad car to drive (downshift quality on the auto excepted) just the Golf is better

Good reason why the Golf is so common - it ticks so many boxs

I'm not anti Merc or pro VW - personally I wouldn't have either


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Beg to differ on that one both subjectively and objectively - during manufacturer comparison analysis by another manufacturer the Golf won every single comparitive test against the Merc.
> 
> Whilst it could be argued that the tests were skewed they were for internal consumption only so no real need to skew them.
> 
> ...


Each to their own I guess. As with anything you would have to test drive both yourself.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Blackmondie said:


> vote merc. Personnaly don't get the hype about a golf and think it's a very ugly car


Don't start them off  :devil:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I know it's not my choice, but personally, I wouldn't have either. Some Mercs have gotten really ugly of late and a bit chintzy.
I mean, urgh. Looks like a droopy, white blancmange settee.









Golfs are just like brown paper. Useful, but nothing to **** yourself over.
VW's recent 2.7m vehicle recall makes you wonder too..

If the E class was on option, then that. But only the saloon. None of this stupid cabriolet malarky.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I know it's not my choice, but personally, I wouldn't have either. Some Mercs have gotten really ugly of late and a bit chintzy.
> I mean, urgh. Looks like a droopy, white blancmange settee.
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, shame it doesn't have one of their proper engines


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I like it


Still drinking turps then.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Still drinking turps then.


Says mr cheese tractor


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Says mr cheese tractor


I'll take that as a yes. Do your parents know?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Merc is, err, challenging to look at.

I'd say Golf purely down to tax levels personally.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Golf - the NVH suppression on the Merc is woeful - shockingly bad for a supposed premium product
> 
> Merc only if perceived image and impressing others is more important than choosing a good car


Thanked you your post unintentionally, sausage fingers on silly touch pad


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I very much doubt the difference in tax would make a substantial difference in cost. I cannot get on with the looks of the merc, it's trying to cram the coupe concept in too short a length of car. Still the golf makes me want a Horlicks ...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I'll take that as a yes. Do your parents know?


About us? Yes. They're disappointed I couldn't find someone with any taste


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Personally I chose Golf GTD. Some might say I'm biased having a GTI on order, but I just don't like the looks of the CLA from the back end. I do like the normal A-Class however, but given the choice I would still go for the Golf. I've not driven the Merc, but the Golf rides beautifully (assuming it's the same setup as the GTI), and is a great car to live with every day.

Either way, I'm sure both will be great cars!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Golf :driver:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> About us? Yes. They're disappointed I couldn't find someone with any taste


We go together well, I do draw the line at you wearing your Man Utd shirt in public though.
The red clashes with my thinning hair line


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I doubt either are bad cars although I have no exprience of either. 

So I'll based my opinion on looks and I like the Merc a lot more than the Golf. I'd be happy looking out my window and seeing it on the driveway.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

We need to know the cost of both cars so we can make make more informed decision, personally if they where both the same price I would go for the merc out of the two you have picked, that said if those weren't my only two choices I would be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Had CLA 220 on demo for a week at work and was a very nice car, great to drive. Auto box was very weird being on the indicator stalk.

Although the MK7 is a VERY good car and GTD has 184bhp it feels a bit flat, only had 1k miles on one I drove but expected more.

Very different classes of car, I would probably go for the Golf over the CLA personally but its much down to what she actually wants.

My parents liked the CLA when I let them have a go also. CLA45 would be a no brainer!!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

GTD for me cant understand when people say they look ugly? perhaps not beatiful etc but ugly really bit ott. 

its a company car for daily driving and a family wagon so doesnt need to be **** of a shovel or a show off i wouldnt have thought, golf if a sensible option not basic but practical


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dan_Mol said:


> Although the MK7 is a VERY good car and GTD has 184bhp it feels a bit flat, only had 1k miles on one I drove but expected more.


It does feel that way to begin with, mine has just passed 3k and it's starting to loosen up now and is happier to rev and give a bit more.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Golf, better chassis, better engine by a long shot. Bit plain looking.

Merc, perceived better quality (if keeping up with the Jones's) Better looking exterior and interior, but I struggle with the front overhang on the styling front.

I think I'd give the Merc a go purely down to I'm bored to death of the golf's evolution. Merc should be applauded for their new range's.. They may not drive quite aswell etc but they have huge kerb and showroom appeal.


----------



## danny mulcahy (Jan 4, 2014)

Ive only driven the golf.

Comfy,reliable,powerfully enough to be a good save daily driver and great on fuel for long motorway hauls


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Have you thought about the Lexus 300h F Sport , with it being a hybrid your BIK is next to nothing so you can get a well equipped car pretty cheaply :thumb:


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I would go for the Merc, but would only just shade it decision wise.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

johanr77 said:


> It does feel that way to begin with, mine has just passed 3k and it's starting to loosen up now and is happier to rev and give a bit more.


Mines has loosed up a lot between 1k to 2k. Much better to drive now.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

slimjim said:


> Have you thought about the Lexus 300h F Sport , with it being a hybrid your BIK is next to nothing so you can get a well equipped car pretty cheaply :thumb:


Unfortunately she works for a german company so we don't have a infinite list.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Shaun said:


> We need to know the cost of both cars so we can make make more informed decision, personally if they where both the same price I would go for the merc out of the two you have picked, that said if those weren't my only two choices I would be looking elsewhere.


She has had a Audi and BMW before and fancied a change, and due to her grade at work shes not allowed to have Vauxhalls and Fords. Go Figure


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

We Test drove the A slass 200 amg over the weekend, nice car but daughter had no leg room in back(she's only 9) and it made my son feel car sick. We have a CLA on test next week, i will keep you updated.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Is there any cost implications having the Merc over the Golf ?


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Is there any cost implications having the Merc over the Golf ?


I think there was £20 a month difference in the Benefit in kind. Hardly worth worrying about


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Autotec said:


> We Test drove the A slass 200 amg over the weekend, nice car but daughter had no leg room in back(she's only 9) and it made my son feel car sick. We have a CLA on test next week, i will keep you updated.


If you need something bigger lots of people doing the C Class C250 CDi AMG Auto Estate for £270 inc VAT (personal lease or - VAT for Business) per month.

Lot of car for the money


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Autotec said:


> We Test drove the A slass 200 amg over the weekend, nice car but daughter had no leg room in back(she's only 9) and it made my son feel car sick. We have a CLA on test next week, i will keep you updated.


Exact same platform so exact same rear legroom but headroom is worse in the CLA - if the A class was too small then CLA will be worse


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Autotec said:


> We have a CLA on test next week, i will keep you updated.


Saw one of these today on the M62 towards Liverpool and it's got one ugly backend


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

DONT GO FOR THE MERC!!
I've just got rid of the B200 DSG that I ran for 18 months, same platform and engine. I couldn't believe the lack of refinement, the ride and body roll made everyone feel sick, it had a string of niggley problems from new, the cover over the front towing eye kept falling off, the rear number plate surround is mounted by push-in rubber pegs and fell off every time the hatch was shut, but Mercedes answer was "they all do that". There's no spare wheel at all, just a plug in inflator and a can of squirt and pray foam. The worst part for me was that the driver seat on RHD cars is offset toward the centre of the car and the outer seat squab bolster pressed on the nerve in my thigh and gave me a dead leg. Overall it felt nothing like perceived quality of the rear wheel drive MB's I've owned.
I swapped it as soon as I could get out of the lease and got a VW CC. There's no comparison in build quality, refinement, ride and perceived quality. Even the DSG gearbox is miles better, the Merc one was dreadful in Sport mode or manual mode. In case you haven't got it yet, I really, really didn't like it, but I love my CC and it woukd take something like an A7 to get me out of it.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd say go for the German one:tumbleweed:


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> I'd say go for the German one:tumbleweed:


Lol, thanks for that.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Merc CLA for me too. AMG version looks the berries. which will look considerably better than a Golf on your driveway or anywhere else you park it for that matter.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

every modern golf from the mk4 onwards i honestly couldn't wait to get out of, they are soooo dull & bland!!! Not inspiring to drive whatsoever, aside the punchy TDI engine. 

Merc all the way, will have the neighbours curtains twitching a bit more than a ten a penny golf ever will (if that sort of thing tickles your pickle!)


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm genuinely amazed that so many people are advising to go for the car that will impress others - if it was me I'd choose the car that I liked best and best met my requirements - impressing friends / neighbours and colleagues has never featured in any of my vehicle choices


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Or they could just prefer the merc over the golf. Me included. So what.
Pitch it against something else the results may be different.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

possul said:


> So what.


Apologies - did not realise that I could not express my opinion


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

andy665 said:


> Apologies - did not realise that I could not express my opinion


ok pal 
Could say the same if the results were the other way round but garantee you would not have a comment if so.


----------



## westock (Jun 11, 2013)

*Golf*

As longs as it's the Golf GTD TDI 2.0 184, I'd go for the Golf - same mpg as the Merc but better 0-60, better top speed and cheaper tax. Hate the interior on this Merc too.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

CLA arrived today. First impressions are that it looks good on the drive and is bigger than the a class. A bit of motorway work tomorrow for it to go and test drive the GTD.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I think the interior of Merc's is shocking these days, the quality of the plastics tends to be very poor - we used to have a lot of them as company cars but since we gave everyone a free choice all drivers have chosen BMW's, Audi's VW's and Range Rovers, no Mercs left


----------

